# 2011 Southwest Garden RR Show



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Just thought I would start a thread on the Southwest Garden Railroad Show. November 5-6, 2011 at the Fairplex in Pomona, CA. MLS members were able to run on the Fairplex layout the last two years. It was great fun and I hope we can again this year. Who else plans on going?

Paul


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan on going and running.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

We have a room block at the Sheraton. I forget how many rooms I blocked. I have been told for people not to wait to reserve a room. The hotel will fill up several months prior to the show. I believe the rate is about 89.00/night. This is a great hotel and well worth the money. 

David


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there. How much I bring has yet to be determined.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I plan on going, staying and running









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a note to alert the MLS folks. 

In conversation with Bob Toohey at the Fairplex Railroad, we have again been invited to run on the layout on Saturday, November 5. Runs will start at 10 am and we'll "officially" pull trains at 4. However.... That may extend depending... Depending on what, I'm not sure..









We can run battery or DC track powered stuff as you'd like. The Fairplex people will be the operators as they have done so well for us in the past... 

Please post your requested running times here along with the equipment you'll be bringing.

Looking forward to another grand time at tbe show....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I will be there









Need I say more









JJ


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

I'll be there again this year and running a small narrow gauge freight with my Accucraft C19 #346.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Me too with my C-19 
Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a room reserved from Thursday throuigh Saturday. Unless things change I will be there.


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I will be there with a couple of 1:20 trains. Probably a freight with K-27 and Passenger with a connie, Any run time is good

Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I just finished making my reservation for Thursday through Saturday
I was informed my room was the next to last room in the block set aside for the show?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I got my reservations in. Arriving on Thursday and leaving Sunday Morning . 

I sure hope they run a shuttle between the show hall and the hotel this year 


JJ


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The hotel that is 750 feet from the show hall? 

I don't understand JJ, what hotel are you staying at? 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 02 Sep 2011 11:19 PM 
The hotel that is 750 feet from the show hall? 

I don't understand JJ, what hotel are you staying at? 

Greg Greg......... You must remember that JJ is a year older........


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm getting worried about him! 

Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, we must watch over our friends.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

With my bad knees...a shuttle would be good.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 02 Sep 2011 11:09 PM 
Well I got my reservations in. Arriving on Thursday and leaving Sunday Morning . 

I sure hope they run a shuttle between the show hall and the hotel this year 


JJ 
OK...the show is Sat/Sun...and you're arriving on Thursday. How come? Is something else going on?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 03 Sep 2011 01:04 AM 
OK...the show is Sat/Sun...and you're arriving on Thursday. How come? Is something else going on? 
Mike It's kinda been a tradition that we find a nice place to eat that serves roast goat. We thought the Cuban Restaurant did but it's doesn't. Had to settle for a rack of ribs that was awesome... 

John Corradini and I will split a rack next time.









We also help set up the live steam track on Friday...









Yes, a shuttle for those of us with bad knees, excess poundage, grey hair and other missing parts would be super....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Cuban restaurant? ?? Where??? Perspiring minds need to know....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic...

CocoPalm


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 03 Sep 2011 01:13 PM 
Vic...

CocoPalm





They don't serve goat









JJ


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The Cocoa Palms is a must stop for me.
http://www.cocopalmrestaurant.com/dinner.htm

The Parrillada De Mariscos has become my favorite dish there.
The Tomahawk chop for two looks like smnething from the Flinstones. Quite impressive.


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi All, 

I am working on the website for SWGRS. We are working on a whole new look with a lot of new features. I want to add more pictures and videos to the website. Also I want to get involved more in social media like facebook and twitter. 

There has been much more interest in the Southwest Garden Railroad Show and I need to take advantage of this to help the show grow and succeed. 

I have found some videos on youtube but, would like to find more. Pictures are a great help also. Contact me at [email protected] if you have something to help. 

Thanks 

David Roberts 
913-406-3400


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

"Coco Palm", Hmmmm OK have to see how their Cuban roast pork or lengua stacks up again "Versailles", which is the Gold Standard for Cuban dining here in LA 


Never heard back from ya David, guessed no interest, oh well


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Here is the link for rooms reservations. I have added more rooms to the block. 
The hotel has warned me that the hotel will be full that weekend. I wouldn't wait in making your reservations. 


*http://www.starwoodmeeting.com/StarGroupsWeb/res?id=1103186088&key=CD92A * 


David


----------



## gscaleisfun (Jan 14, 2008)

Southwest Garden Railroad Show has a new facebook page. Like us on Facebook and follow us on twitter. 
This will be the best way to keep up to date on the show. 

David Roberts


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Alas I will not be attending this year. Having big problems with my knee and am scheduled for total Knee replacement on Nov 10. Please take lots of pictures and video. I will see everyone there next year.

Paul 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.swgrs.com/#/home


Looks like the new website is active, no list of display layouts yet, I know the Door Hollow is coming and I expect the Del Oro will be there. One month to go!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bought airline tickets and extended my hotel stay one night. The hotel is pretty full that weekend.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, Paul... Smuggle the Connie's on board so you can run them on Saturday...










We're still running in the Fairplex layout on Saturday..... 

More about that follows in a different thread...


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there. Also on Friday to setup the Live steam track.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great, Howard...


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Howard and Stan I can always count on you. 
Looking forward to this one looks like it will be a great one.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a complete vender list available? The website only lists a few featured venders as far as I can tell.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I dont think the website is finalized yet. There's no listing of exhibition layouts either. I only know for sure that the Door Hollow, the live steam track and myself will be there. I assume the Del Oro will also be there but I dont know if any other groups will be there.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul,

Carla & I will be coming fer]shure, but don't know which day. Sorry to hear you won't be able to make it! We visit friends in the Paso are fairly regularly -- maybe someday I could call& come for a visit? 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be there Thursday afternoon. 
So I can be there Friday to help if needed.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds good, John... Maybe we'll hit the Cuban place Thursday evening and we can split the rack of ribs...


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Darn missing this yr. too ! Hope it does well again this yr in the hopes I can attend next yr !! 

doug c


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Rain chance on Friday? Aw for Pete's Sake...will make unloading interesting.


----------

